
If Netflix Loves Cinema So Much, Let Us Watch Movies in Their Entirety - smacktoward
https://slate.com/culture/2019/03/netflix-oscar-academy-award-eligibility-spielberg-entire-movie-including-credits-please-please-please.html
======
just_myles
Where is the argument in this write up? The only thing I got was the OP
asserted that Netflix hates movies because it interrupts the credits, skips
intros, and advertises other shows/movies. How about impact to the industry?
Any takes on that outside of the conveniences state above?

